# Headlight replacement



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

One of my headlights recently burnt out and i'm trying to replace it but i can't manage to get the plastic case off  . I've replaced headlights in other cars but just cannot figure this one out. My car unfortunately does not have the owners manual so i have no idea where to find out this information. If anyone has any information i would really appreciate it.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2002)

This is for an S14 right? The plastic cover should twist off giving you access to a rubber boot that covers the bulb itself.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

Yea, its for an S14. The previous owner installed xenon lights and seems to have glued the cover back on. I was told to take the whole case out and put it in the oven to melt the glue but i don't want to over cook my headlight  .


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2002)

LOL, yea that would be a bad thing. Listen, we are talking about the cover that has fin-like pieces of plastic coming off it right? If it is that, instead of putting the lights in the oven, bring the oven out to the car. Take a hair dryer and put it on the light for a little bit, give it a twist. If it doesn't work, heat it up some more and try again. Repeat until the glue softens. 

By the way, are you sure the previous owner used glue to cover it back up? I don't understand that. That cover is threaded on like a screw, unless he was a total putts and actually destroyed the threads(far-fetched) I don't see why he would have needed glue. Oh well, let me know what happens.


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

interesting!!!


----------

